# Another PRO Class today



## nursee81 (Mar 21, 2010)

I will be going to another PRO Class today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the class is Make up essentials I can't wait for later to see how the class goes. I am really trying to work myself up to go and apply at MAC. 

The class is described as _Whether working in Bridal, Film, TV, Beauty, or Headshots, the ability to create perfect eye liner, flawless lips, great skin and clean brows is essential to an artist’s success. While this class is intended for makeup artists with little experience, it also provides essential information about the effect of changing eye, brow, and lip shape./I] It is being held at the Boca Store any one else attending?_


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2010)

*move to Industry discussion*


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks susanne


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Mar 21, 2010)

I notice you are in Florida. Where do you go to Pro classes? Is it at a pro store?


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 21, 2010)

It depends where they are being held today I'm going to FSS. The last one I went to was at the pro store.


----------



## iadorepretty (Mar 21, 2010)

i was thinking about signing up for this class at the Chicago Pro store in May. let us know what you think of the class.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 21, 2010)

the class was pretty good. It was with Fred V and he is amazing! showed up some really good looks that he had just used at fashion week. he personality was great!n


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 22, 2010)

Next time there is a class on Lincoln Rd maybe we can meet up!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 22, 2010)

^ yeah definitely


----------

